# Cockatiel making strange sound



## DustyDustinReyes (Jan 22, 2021)

My Cockatiel is no longer whistling his making this sound please see video. I could not find a Avian vet who can see him till the 4th any idea what is happening? He is eating no booger eyes or runny nose either


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

DustyDustinReyes said:


> My Cockatiel is no longer whistling his making this sound please see video. I could not find a Avian vet who can see him till the 4th any idea what is happening? He is eating no booger eyes or runny nose either


It sounds like wheezing which could be a respiratory infection. You can't wait until the 4th. He needs to be seen as an emergency patient.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I will add: sometimes their digestive system makes noise when they are hungry. I've heard these sounds from all my 'shoulder chickens'. But the sounds cease after a bite to eat and it wouldn't make them stop whistling. Birds that feel ill might become less vocal, however.


----------



## DustyDustinReyes (Jan 22, 2021)

Since I can’t get in sooner I took him with the breeder and she gave me doxycycline she said he does not seem that bad but we shall see


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

DustyDustinReyes said:


> Since I can’t get in sooner I took him with the breeder and she gave me doxycycline she said he does not seem that bad but we shall see


Make sure he has plenty of food and easy access to water.
That was a good idea since the vet is unavailable. Hope he's better soon.


----------



## DustyDustinReyes (Jan 22, 2021)

Update: I brought Dusty to an emergency hospital an hour away from my home I couldn’t wait. Please pray that he comes out of this healthy


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

DustyDustinReyes said:


> Update: I brought Dusty to an emergency hospital an hour away from my home I couldn’t wait. Please pray that he comes out of this healthy


Is he home now or is he staying at the hospital? Of course, will pray for your little Dusty to get better soon.


----------



## DustyDustinReyes (Jan 22, 2021)

His home now he got a shot of doxy but he is breathing heavily do you know how long it takes to work? He does not want to eat


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

DustyDustinReyes said:


> His home now he got a shot of doxy but he is breathing heavily do you know how long it takes to work? He does not want to eat


Offer him his favorite foods and make them easy to get to (usually low in the cage so he doesn't have to climb). You have millet spray? They usually like it more than their regular food so it's good for an emergency like this. Make drinking water easy to get to as well. He has to eat and drink. Keep him warm. Heat is helpful but lights and heaters can be dangerous and it is easy to overheat a small bird. Do you have a diagnosis for him from the hospital?


----------



## DustyDustinReyes (Jan 22, 2021)

Dusty passed away. After bringing him home that Saturday I took him back today and he went into cardiac arrest. I’m truly heart broken.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

DustyDustinReyes said:


> Dusty passed away. After bringing him home that Saturday I took him back today and he went into cardiac arrest. I’m truly heart broken.


I'm so sorry to hear that. You tried so hard to help him. I always wish they could tell us when they don't feel well, but instead their nature is to hide their illness. But you really cared and did what you could for him. Very sorry.


----------



## DustyDustinReyes (Jan 22, 2021)

Thank you Tielbob for being there for Dusty and me I really appreciate it.


----------



## Square (Dec 25, 2021)

DustyDustinReyes said:


> Thank you Tielbob for being there for Dusty and me I really appreciate it.


What was the problem?
My cockatiel is just making the same noice rn. İm very concerned. She was just recently sick two days ago. The vet gave two liquids which i fed her from her mouth, she got better.
Just today she was sneezing for a while but then stopped. But now shes wheezing, and ive noticed as i went to bed to sleep.
She seems okay. She preens, flies but when saying things it sounds like her nostrils r blocked. The voice cant exactly come out.
İ checked her nostrils but i cant see anything. 
İm sorry for such a long paragraph, im just worried . Does anyone know what might have happend?


----------



## Square (Dec 25, 2021)

Square said:


> What was the problem?
> My cockatiel is just making the same noice rn. İm very concerned. She was just recently sick two days ago. The vet gave two liquids which i fed her from her mouth, she got better.
> Just today she was sneezing for a while but then stopped. But now shes wheezing, and ive noticed as i went to bed to sleep.
> She seems okay. She preens, flies but when saying things it sounds like her nostrils r blocked. The voice cant exactly come out.
> ...





Square said:


> What was the problem?
> My cockatiel is just making the same noice rn. İm very concerned. She was just recently sick two days ago. The vet gave two liquids which i fed her from her mouth, she got better.
> Just today she was sneezing for a while but then stopped. But now shes wheezing, and ive noticed as i went to bed to sleep.
> She seems okay. She preens, flies but when saying things it sounds like her nostrils r blocked. The voice cant exactly come out.
> ...


 İ think her own feather is stuck in her left nostril. İ couldnt take it out, will it go by itself? İ guess i ll take her to the vet tomorrow as itd midnight rn and i cant.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Square said:


> İ think her own feather is stuck in her left nostril. İ couldnt take it out, will it go by itself? İ guess i ll take her to the vet tomorrow as itd midnight rn and i cant.


Dusty probably had respiratory illness and maybe other problems. Respiratory problems are life-threatening and your bird may still have them. You should bring her back to the vet as you planned to see if she's responding properly to the medication or if she needs a medication change. Also, don't try to remove something from the nares yourself - you could cause injury. Please keep us informed. You can start a new thread for your bird's condition since this one is old and should be closed. Hope she improves fast.


----------



## Square (Dec 25, 2021)

I took her to the vet. He said it's mucus buildup in her nostrils and gave two meds to apply once in the morning and once at night for 5 days. Ive been giving the medicine. Tho her nostril is still blocked, at least its not getting worse. Its just I was very worried when I first noticed it because its the first time this is happening to my bird. So I thought she was suffocating. And yes like you said Ive learned that respiratory problems are very serious with birds. So I will be keeping a close eye on her. Thank you for responding tho. I appriciate that.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Square said:


> I took her to the vet. He said it's mucus buildup in her nostrils and gave two meds to apply once in the morning and once at night for 5 days. Ive been giving the medicine. Tho her nostril is still blocked, at least its not getting worse. Its just I was very worried when I first noticed it because its the first time this is happening to my bird. So I thought she was suffocating. And yes like you said Ive learned that respiratory problems are very serious with birds. So I will be keeping a close eye on her. Thank you for responding tho. I appriciate that.


Thanks for the update. If there's any change for the worse though, get her looked at right away so a different medication can be considered. Hope she gets better soon ❤


----------

